

Joel Spolsky talks about how to bootstrap your business with no cash - meredith
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=69

======
iamelgringo
I actually thought that the most interesting comments were at the end of the
interview.

"What the VCs created by not investing in entrepreneurs during the .COM
winter, was they created a breed of super entrepreneur... That breed of
entrepreneur didn't need money, they figured out how to make a business
without a lot of money, and now they don't need the VC's any more and the VC's
are freaking out."

He also mentioned that companies that take VC money are actually at a
competitive disadvantage over those that do take money. The VCs force the
startup to take a big exit, so the VC can make their 10x return on their
investment in 5-7 years. But, if a company doesn't take money, they can be
bought for a lot cheaper, and are a more likely target for acquisition. A VC
backed company is going to be 10x more expensive than a non-VC backed company.

~~~
cstejerean
Thanks.

I hate clicking on a post only to find a video. I don't always have Flash
available and even when I have flash I don't always have sound. It helps when
someone summarizes the main point in a comment.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I totally agree. I usually read the comments first for a summary. If they are
very, very positive, I might look at the link.

------
reitzensteinm
You can get the MP3 from here:

[http://www.venturevoice.com/2005/11/vv_show_20_joel_spolsky_...](http://www.venturevoice.com/2005/11/vv_show_20_joel_spolsky_of_fog.html)

One of my pet hates is using video, especially online non downloadable video,
when it adds absolutely nothing. Video lectures with slides I can understand -
but a static one frame face of Joel?

------
DaniFong
This was a terrific interview; I listened to the whole thing. Thanks for
posting it. Joel has such a lively manner: I wonder if there are other
recordings of him?

------
jcash35
Digg this podcast!

[http://digg.com/programming/Joel_Spolsky_on_How_to_Bootstrap...](http://digg.com/programming/Joel_Spolsky_on_How_to_Bootstrap_a_Business_With_No_Cash)

------
whacked_new
Second DaniFong. Great interview, listened to the end.

------
nadim
Definitely worth listening to all the way to the end (it gets much better at
the end).

------
kingnothing
Does anyone happen to have a transcript of this?

------
jamescoops
gotta love Venture Voice

